# MES 340G



## hooked on smoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi,
Does anybody know anything about the Masterbuilt digital electric bluetooth smoker they are calling, MES340G?
The actuall model number is, 20075118.
Unfortunately my 40" gen 1 started acting up yesterday. Temp was 30-40 degrees under the set temp. I checked it with 2 separate tp20's. And the temperature readout was acting strange. I went to their site and saw this model which I haven't seen before. Just curious.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

That is the one through Sam's club I believe.  Just the different window.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> That is the one through Sam's club I believe.  Just the different window.


I just got off the phone with Masterbuilt, reported the temp issues I'm having. The person I spoke with said that this is a new model.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

Pretty nice with the stand..


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Right? I'm wondering if it is improved at all?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice looking choice!
https://masterbuilt.com/product/mb20075118-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker

If I was half my age, and knowing what I do now, I'd get the MES Pellet smoker.


----------



## dr k (Feb 13, 2018)

Bearcarver
 I think you may need to start expanding your Mes identification tutorial. LOL  Masterbuilt has gotten on an evolution kick recently with hybrids and now this new geometric bluetooth.  Gen 3? The model nomenclature maybe hiding the next generation.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

dr k said:


> Bearcarver
> I think you may need to start expanding your Mes identification tutorial. LOL  Masterbuilt has gotten on an evolution kick recently with hybrids and now this new geometric bluetooth.  Gen 3? The model nomenclature maybe hiding the next generation.



Psst...Dr. K, It's the model they plan to put in orbit with the Tesla. After all, the driver is going to have to eat....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

dr k said:


> Bearcarver
> I think you may need to start expanding your Mes identification tutorial. LOL  Masterbuilt has gotten on an evolution kick recently with hybrids and now this new geometric bluetooth.  Gen 3? The model nomenclature maybe hiding the next generation.




Thanks Kurt---First I saw it.  As far as I'm concerned, Gen #3 would be a Fine Name for it.

So far the only major difference I see from the Gen #2.5 to the Gen #3 is about 3" wider & 8" higher. And a Strange Window.

And as for the Hybrids---They'll always have Hybrids, and new ones can jump up at any time, just by mixing various generation parts.

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 13, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Kurt---First I saw it.  As far as I'm concerned, Gen #3 would be a Fine Name for it.
> 
> So far the only major difference I see from the Gen #2.5 to the Gen #3 is about 3" wider & 8" higher. And a Strange Window.
> 
> ...


Is the dimension difference the larger footprint due to the added legs? Or is the body actually larger? I can't tell.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

hooked on smoke said:


> Is the dimension difference the larger footprint due to the added legs? Or is the body actually larger? I can't tell.




Hard to say--Could be a little of both.
So far they don't seem to be giving interior Cubic inches---Only exterior overall dimensions.
Somebody will have to actually see & measure one, unless they give more measurements soon.

I haven't seen any prices yet either. 

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 13, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Hard to say--Could be a little of both.
> So far they don't seem to be giving interior Cubic inches---Only exterior overall dimensions.
> Somebody will have to actually see & measure one, unless they give more measurements soon.
> 
> ...


It appears on Sam's Club site, I think it was $329.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> That is the one through Sam's club I believe.  Just the different window.



Something interesting about the big box stores...
Quite a while back now, we bought our first 'Big Screen' TV. We got it at Costco, and it was a name brand.
I went to the Manufacturers web site, but it wouldn't come up. So I inquired about it.
Turned out it is custom built for Costco, and the Model Number has the first to, and last two numbers transposed to designate it is the Costco unit. I don't know if there are other differences besides that.
My new MES 30 JMSS is a Lowe's exclusive model. IIRC the last two digits are xxx-x17.

My last tool partner's Daughter worked at Sears. She could look at the UPC codes of something and tell if it had been bought at a Sears, or elsewhere.
People would bring something in and try and return it to Sears, she'd be called over and she could tell them where the item was purchased by the UPC code. She'd tell them to take it back to XXX store.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

hooked on smoke said:


> It appears on Sam's Club site, I think it was $329.




Yup---Just saw it.
Appears to be the same thing as the Gen #2.5 , but with longer, heavier legs w/wheels.
And the price there is the same.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Something interesting about the big box stores...
> Quite a while back now, we bought our first 'Big Screen' TV. We got it at Costco, and it was a name brand.
> I went to the Manufacturers web site, but it wouldn't come up. So I inquired about it.
> Turned out it is custom built for Costco, and the Model Number has the first to, and last two numbers transposed to designate it is the Costco unit. I don't know if there are other differences besides that.
> My new MES 30 JMSS is a Lowe's exclusive model. IIRC the last two digits are xxx-x17.




Yup, Masterbuilt has been doing that for years. That's why I tell people not to ask me questions about which model has this or that. Model Numbers are BS in my book. Sams has had their own model numbers of MES units for at least 6 years, which was when I first noticed it. It could have started a lot earlier. FAIK

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Something interesting about the big box stores...
> Quite a while back now, we bought our first 'Big Screen' TV. We got it at Costco, and it was a name brand.
> I went to the Manufacturers web site, but it wouldn't come up. So I inquired about it.
> Turned out it is custom built for Costco, and the Model Number has the first to, and last two numbers transposed to designate it is the Costco unit. I don't know if there are other differences besides that.
> ...


I went to manufacturers site  above and it says Sam's club. :)


----------



## Proximo (Feb 13, 2018)

Well that's an interesting looking window, that's for sure.

Also just over 4 feet tall including the legs.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

hooked on smoke said:


> Unfortunately my 40" gen 1 started acting up yesterday. Temp was 30-40 degrees under the set temp. I checked it with 2 separate tp20's. And the temperature readout was acting strange.



It would be a shame to let your current MES go to waste.  Have you ever considered doing the simple rewire to it and using an Auber PID Controller?  
With a rewire and a PID controller it will actually perform better than when brand new and cost less to do than buying a new MES :)  

You can see how simple the rewire of a Gen 1 is here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 13, 2018)

tallbm said:


> It would be a shame to let your current MES go to waste.  Have you ever considered doing the simple rewire to it and using an Auber PID Controller?
> With a rewire and a PID controller it will actually perform better than when brand new and cost less to do than buying a new MES :)
> 
> You can see how simple the rewire of a Gen 1 is here:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/



Yes, I have considered doing that. I am waiting to hear back from Masterbuilt regarding them replacing my current unit as it was 1st reported to them faulty after only 2 months of limited use. I requested a newer model, Gen 2.5 or higher, if there is anything. They said they need to check into it and get back to me. I did share with them that none of my previous digital models lasted more than 6 months before going wiggy. Just my luck.
Well, I'll see what happens. 
Thank you for the suggestion and the info it may come in handy in the future.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2018)

hooked on smoke said:


> Yes, I have considered doing that. I am waiting to hear back from Masterbuilt regarding them replacing my current unit as it was 1st reported to them faulty after only 2 months of limited use. I requested a newer model, Gen 2.5 or higher, if there is anything. They said they need to check into it and get back to me. I did share with them that none of my previous digital models lasted more than 6 months before going wiggy. Just my luck.
> Well, I'll see what happens.
> Thank you for the suggestion and the info it may come in handy in the future.



No problem.  I figured it may save you some money AND result in an amazing smoker that will last you a loooooong while... provided it doesn't burn up or no one runs off with it :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2018)

hooked on smoke said:


> Yes, I have considered doing that. I am waiting to hear back from Masterbuilt regarding them replacing my current unit as it was 1st reported to them faulty after only 2 months of limited use. I requested a newer model, Gen 2.5 or higher, if there is anything. They said they need to check into it and get back to me. I did share with them that none of my previous digital models lasted more than 6 months before going wiggy. Just my luck.
> Well, I'll see what happens.
> Thank you for the suggestion and the info it may come in handy in the future.




Yup---It's good to give them a chance to take care of you, as they often do!!
However if not, "You can Call on Tall".
Good Luck with it.

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 13, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yup---It's good to give them a chance to take care of you, as they often do!!
> However if not, "You can Call on Tall".
> Good Luck with it.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.
We shall see what we shall see.


----------



## Randy Teer (Apr 1, 2018)

I just bought the Masterbuilt MES 340G smoker. i had the previous model 40 inch Masterbuilt bluetooth one from Sam's Club but it was damaged last year from a tornado that hit my home. I'm back in my home, so everything is good now. I was just going buy the previous one I had but then I saw the 340G so I ordered it from Sams Club online. I don't think alot of the Sam's Clubs are carrying this yet in store because they still have the previous models available and want to get rid of their inventory first. It seems bigger/taller. Dimensions are 22 3/16 inches width, 15 3/16 inches length, 52 1/2 inches height (if you don't count the sun shield). I used it yesterday to smoke two whole chickens and it worked fine.


----------



## dr k (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice to have four caster wheels to move when smoking if necessary.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yup---It's good to give them a chance to take care of you, as they often do!!
> However if not, "You can Call on Tall".
> Good Luck with it.
> 
> Bear


Yep! :D:D:D




hooked on smoke said:


> Thanks Bear.
> We shall see what we shall see.



If they let you down there is the option to do a simple rewire and use an Auber plug and play PID controller and you will have a rock solid electric smoker that you can keep going through anything short of a lightning strike or theft lol :D

If you are curious about the simple rewire approach you can read all kinds of details here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

A number of guys have used it to save broken MES units or simply gain very tight control over their smoker's temp behavior.  Enjoy!


----------

